# Damp Problem



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone got any recommendations for company to do damp repair work,peferably midlands area.Damp in one wall in overhead locker and around window(spongy wallboard).Seems to be coming in at join betwen wall and roof,Thanks


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

alecturn1 said:


> Anyone got any recommendations for company to do damp repair work,peferably midlands area.Damp in one wall in overhead locker and around window(spongy wallboard).Seems to be coming in at join betwen wall and roof,Thanks


You could try Geoff Cox in Derby.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

What area within the Midlands ?

I know of a company close to West Bromwich that is more than capable.

http://www.uk-caravanrepairs.co.uk/


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

cheers for that,have you had any experience of them ? i am in coventry so they are not too far.


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Damp*

S & C Caravans not far from Derby.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

alecturn1 said:


> cheers for that,have you had any experience of them ? i am in coventry so they are not too far.


PM sent


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi
Just an update on a damp problem that i have had on a 1994 swift royale motorhome that i bought 2 years ago

if someone tells you that running a bead of sealant all around the joints of your motorhome will reseal and then it will dry out-take it with a pinch of salt.it may work in some cases but mine has not.

i took this advice approx 18 months ago,had it done and have now got an expensive repair to put things right.
The dilema i had when motorhome was inspected properly yesterday

1. Keep ignoring problem Never going to get better
2 sell it on at greatly reduced price cos of the damp
3 Bite the bullet and pay up cos apart fom this it is a good van Mechanically etc
Have decided to pay up 

One of the things i would definitely do different
when you buy a second hand motorhome get a habitation check done before you buy.

i had tapped all round boards sounded ok ,trouble is one of the boards had another board stuck over it to hide the sponginess.Another thing pointed out to me yesterday that one of the boards was a slighty different shade with a different trim meaning a repair had been attempted before and not worked
some of the timbers are so wet they would never dry out hopefully gonna get job done properly now.

Couple of things that are making me feel a little better.My local garage have already said its mechanically sound,and when i bought it i got it down a couple of grand (i now know why).


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

these things happen, at least you know now that you can enjoy the next few years without worrying about damp.

cabby


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

hopefully cabby,i feel better already knowing its gonna get sorted.


----------



## Waggys (Jul 15, 2008)

Who did you use in the end??


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

caravan repairs in dudley
www.uk-caravanrepairs.co.uk


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

alecturn1 said:


> hopefully cabby,i feel better already knowing its gonna get sorted.


I hope you have more luck than I did. Initially took it back to dealer under warranty. Scraped out some old sealant and squeezed new in. Problem re-occured after warranty expired.

Last summer went to caravan repairers. He assured me they had re-sealed the window. Problem re-occured :evil:

Finally tackled job myself. I removed the window and seal. The caravan repairer had squeezed in some sealant under rubber in places. He'd used the wrong sealant (the sort that sets :roll: ).

I had to remove the rotten woodwork from the top and one side and replace with new timber. Cleaned off all old sealant and replaced seal using non-setting sealant.

I've purchased a damp meter and check every time it rains. So far so good. Previously by lifting the rubber on the inside I could see the water was getting in.

These sites gave me the confidence to try it:

http://www.thomson-caravans.co.uk/alanparker/working_on_windows.htm

http://www.1carpc.co.uk/wcdr/window-reseal-2.htm

If you can find a reputable tradesman then you should be fine - I couldn't 

Jed

ps I bought this meter:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0001P0JZU/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

This guy im going to says he wants no money until i am happy and he will give me a 12 month guarantee,so i have got to trust someone somewhere along the line.While i was at his workshop he had a couple of new caravans in doing warranty work so fingers crossed everyting will be ok. he seemed very thorough was in the van for over an hour checking all round it.
i had one company out to look at the van at my house he was in the van 5 mins max quoted me a figure i asked if he could itemise it and post it to me i never heard from him again.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

update on damp repairs.
Overhead lockers ,back wall and side wall have been removed.On doing this the repairer has said that the ceiling has also been overboarded even he didn,t realise till he took the overhead lockers down.Now in process of drying van out he reckons will take a week with blowers on it.I am going to view it on saturday while the wallboard are off should be interesting viewing.


----------



## mrmoo (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi,

Im sorry to hear of your damp problem as i am in a similar situation.How did the repair go?And would you mind letting us know what the cost was?

Regards,Dean


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Damp repair all completed,time will tell how good a job it is.All back corner reboarded and front and sides of overhead cab bed as well


----------

